# Dubia roaches



## izzayzayy (Feb 10, 2015)

So I've ordered about 12 more dubias because I have 7 roaches left. If I put all 20 in a rubber maid box will they breed and how long will it take. I have read all about looking after them. My 7 dubias are nearly halfway near adult stage and hopefully the new 12 will be too. Thanks everyone.:welcome:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Think it takes 6 months to reach adulthood.. And females once fertilised hold the eggs for 30-40 days before giving birth to between 15-30 young...

So how long will it take depends on how often you wanna feed from you colony and at what size... The rule with dubias is get as many as you can afford which will reduce the Wait a little..


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

With such a small amount of dubia and some of those not even adult yet, you will be waiting until next easter before it will be worth using them


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Shame you didn't ask on here before buying some. I have hundreds i could have sold you cheap.

I actually started my colony off last year, with only five adults. Now have hundreds. Keep em warm & in the dark & they will breed.


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

roaches take a while to get going, i would order some adults bout 20-30 should take a few months, i would even think about buying a whole colony. you will be waiting so long for them to reach sexual maturity and you need to be sure you havent got 7 girls or 7 males. try the hissers thats what i breed, bit more expensive, take a bit longer still but there awesome. i have been waiting since jan for mine and they havent bred yet, i got them small like you did. mine are hissers though.


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

johne.ev said:


> Shame you didn't ask on here before buying some. I have hundreds i could have sold you cheap.
> 
> I actually started my colony off last year, with only five adults. Now have hundreds. Keep em warm & in the dark & they will breed.


how much? delivery?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi.
Prefer not to post but if i did, it would be via royal mail guaranteed next day. Around £9/10.
Where do you live?


----------

